# precom



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

snail said:


> I would think that he should have asked the S types for advice about something that had so much to do with the senses, but there aren't very many here.


Good point you have there 

Does being an N mean you aren't in touch with your 5 senses? Cause I sure do love my tongue and eyes.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No, I sense things intensely, often too much. I just tend to live more in my mind than in my body. If something is irritating to the senses, it is a distraction from the inner world. I wear earplugs to block out such disruptions.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there Capu!!
^^ hope you will enjoy this forum :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Why hello :happy:


----------

